# olympic lifting tuitions?



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

looking to get into oly lifting. there's a guy at our gym coached it but charges £30/hour that i just dont have right now being on statutory sick pay. i have had a look about youtube and found a few vids but not really anything in depth enough. does anyone have any links to any vids or ebooks or anything at all that could help me.

thanks guys.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Where are you based?


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

Theres a series of lectures by tommu kono which are pretty good on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNy0Odapgds:

ive also found the vids by travis ortmayer to be useful as well:


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Where are you based?


 im in inverness mate.


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

gumballdom said:


> Theres a series of lectures by tommu kono which are pretty good on youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNy0Odapgds:
> 
> ive also found the vids by travis ortmayer to be useful as well:


 excellent, thanks mate. repped accordingly. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

redneil75 said:


> im in inverness mate.


Ok, just there was a similar thread on sugdon the other day lol, lad was a manc though.

Have you been on Sugdonbarbell.co.uk? good place to find info on this sort of stuff. Plenty lads up that way doing strongman/oly stuff too.


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

excellent, thanks will check it out.


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

gumballdom said:


> Theres a series of lectures by tommu kono which are pretty good on youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNy0Odapgds:
> 
> ive also found the vids by travis ortmayer to be useful as well:


 nice moonface on the chick doing the demonstrations. wonder whats caused that? :laugh:


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

redneil75 said:


> nice moonface on the chick doing the demonstrations. wonder whats caused that? :laugh:


 :lol: i did think that, her physique is really bizarre. strong though!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

have you got a local lifting club near you?

tbh it's best to have somebody who can show you, as it's very hard to figure it out from videos and online articles alone


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

gumballdom said:


> :lol: i did think that, her physique is really bizarre. strong though!


 i think she has a great physique, save for the moon face


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

gerg said:


> have you got a local lifting club near you?
> 
> tbh it's best to have somebody who can show you, as it's very hard to figure it out from videos and online articles alone


 so i found out when i tried it at the gym today! lol

no is the answer to your question, just the dude at my gym that charges £30/hour. my folks coach athletics and have all their certificates for oly lifting coaching though. only thing is im in inverness and they are in jersey! im thinking to take a weeks hols in oct and go visit and have as many sessions in the gym with them learning technique as pos. all depends if they are away at athletic meetings or not though.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

there's a Crossfit place in inverness, they can probably help you with your o-lifts, but it would probably be just as expensive as paying somebody

i'd like to try and give some advice, but it's very hard to teach without seeing what you are doing.

the only other thing you could try is videoing your efforts, and posting them on here.

probably best to learn it little by little. then you can start peicing it together and it will make more sense

things to learn in approximate order:

push press vs push jerk

split jerk

squat cleans

power cleans

split cleans

then you can try clean & jerk

then power snatches

overhead squats

split snatches

squat snatches

there's also the hang versions of some of these, which are good to know

i'd start with just a broom stick or very light bar. It's all about efficiency of motion, the bar travels in an almost vertical direction. cleans and snatches are comparable to jumping, only you push yourself under the bar instead of going upwards. Also you use your calves, hips (legs + back), and traps to initiate most movement. you don't want to be muscling the weight up using your arms. when you hit a clean or jerk correctly it will feel as though the bar is weightless at the top of the travel.

back, legs, feet, and hand position are all important.

in the meantime it would be good to work on your shoulder, ankle, wrist and hip flexibility. front squats (holding in the clean position), overhead squats, dislocates, skin the cats, etc are good for helping with this.


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

thanks mate, loads of info there. i will check out the Crossfit place. theres so much technical stuff to take in that its a little daunting. what i can do for now though, is as you say, practice front and overhead squats. skin the cats i will have to look up! suitably repped my man!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

actually i'm not sure if there's a crossfit near you :S

some vids to help:

push press vs push jerk (note the weight is pushed up, and then you push yourself under it)






dislocates: (you can do these slowly, hold the bar as narrow as you can, your arms will be quite wide, this is the same hand position you use for overhead squats and snatches)






power clean in slow motion:






rippetoe + overhead squats (second half of video)






power snatch (almost an exaggerated power clean)


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

excellent yet again mate. many thanks.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

I found Gayle Hatch's videos good to get started.

http://www.aceathlete.com/hatch/video.htm


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

thanks mate, had a look through and been practising some of that stuff too. particularly the one where you dead lift the weight up then explode off the floor and shrug but not into the full clean position. tried the dislocates today but got nowhere! will try again monday.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

redneil75 said:


> tried the dislocates today but got nowhere! will try again monday.


you probably need to hold the bar/broomstick quite wide


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

redneil75 said:


> ...being on statutory sick pay.


You're sick and looking to start olympic weightlifting!?


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

DarkTranquility said:


> You're sick and looking to start olympic weightlifting!?


 mental illness. 2 serious personality disorders but physical exercises and new challenges to focus on help. so yes. i am.


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

gerg said:


> you probably need to hold the bar/broomstick quite wide


 yeah i think you're right mate. tomorrow i go at it again.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

I have access to videos of the break down of each lift, i will try and get hold of them for you, they r from uni (im on a s & c degree course) i have to teach olympic lifts as part of the course. give me a few days and ill try and post them for you.


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

excellent bettyboo many thanks. good to see you again btw.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

redneil75 said:


> excellent bettyboo many thanks. good to see you again btw.


You too hun,  hows life for you. Glad to see you will be lifting, Oylmpic lifts are fab for back work and shoulders, they make you grow.

Before you start olympic lifts - i*t is very important that you you can squat correclty *- pefrectly, make sure your form is spot on. Cant emphasie this enough as most of the Olympic lifts use the same muscle groups to carry them out.

Practice front squat, box squat, deep squat (normal) and partial squats. These will help you alot, if you have a weekness in your legs most of the squats if you can do them properly will correct it. It will help you strengthen your back too for the more complicated lifts. If you have problems and need correctional stuff ie if your knee turns in or if your heel rolls when you lift etc I can help you with that also.

Shrugs with an olympic bar will also help you to perfom some of the lifts too. :thumb: Hope this helps, I will give you all the correct instructions from start to finish for each of the squats too to help you in case you are unsure.

T x


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

yeah im doing ok in general. have my moments 

i squat deep and well on the back squat but have only just started trying front squats and overhead squats which im struggling with balance on but it will come.

looking forward to shrugging again! i dropped them as my traps totally dominated my delts. still deadlift and bent over row and theres still a lot of muscle there so should come back to previous strength real quick. i've also been doing some cleans from the rack and floor, just with light weights, concentrating on technique and another move i cant remember the name of. its like a dead lift but then you explode with the hips and shoulders into a shrug. like the start of a clean but just to the shrug position. lol, im probably not making much sense :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Bullocks i just looked on the uni site and they have taken all the first year stuff off, only the second year timetable and other bits are on there. Ill have another root around and see if i can find anything else but one of the other guys from the course might have it grr


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

lol, dont stress about it. if you get them, excellent, if you cant, thanks very much for taking the time to help. a win win situation!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Neil,

Forge Gym is due to open in about 6 - 8 weeks here in Inverness. We will have an OL club on the premises training 2-3 nights a week, just a loose collective of folk who want to do the O lifts, times a and coaches TBA but we have had a few offers from well skilled people to help out.

I don't have time just now to offer you any coaching as setting up the gym and running the shop is taking all my free time but once we are open I will look over your form and I'll ask Julie (Crossfit coach with excellent Olympic tech) to help you as well until we get the club up and running.

cheers,

G (EZ Sports / Forge Gym)


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Neil,
> 
> Forge Gym is due to open in about 6 - 8 weeks here in Inverness. We will have an OL club on the premises training 2-3 nights a week, just a loose collective of folk who want to do the O lifts, times a and coaches TBA but we have had a few offers from well skilled people to help out.
> 
> ...


 excellent mate. where abouts is it going to be?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

C**** Estate mate, £22.50 / month, 24/7 swipecard access, membership limited in number and by approval. More of a club than a commercial gym


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Wee G said:


> C**** Estate mate, £22.50 / month, 24/7 swipecard access, membership limited in number and by approval. More of a club than a commercial gym


*very jealous

why does scotland have such good gyms, and the rest of us are stuck with crap ones :lol:


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

it sounds the nuts but i cant get to it easily at all. its about a 5 mile cycle each way, which is do-able but its the time constraints. will have to think very hard about this one methinks..............


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

20-30mins cycling?

got a car or motorbike?

i'd be falling overmyself trying to get to a place like that


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

gerg said:


> 20-30mins cycling?
> 
> got a car or motorbike?
> 
> i'd be falling overmyself trying to get to a place like that


 yeah thats about right with the cycling time. i have a motorbike but it needs a lot of work done to it. the issue with the cycling is my wife works as well and we have an english springer spaniel. its not really fair to leave him on his own when im at work all day, come him, walk him, then spend an hour going to and from a gym and an hour to an hour and half training while he's on his own again. its also a cnut of a hill to be cycling home from after a heavy training session! im trying to think of a way round it though! im sure i will.


----------

